# LED fog light triggers bulb out warning light



## turbozeke418 (Jan 20, 2013)

I installed http://www.ebay.com/itm/271028790304...84.m1439.l2649 in my 2008 535xi. One set went in the Halo's and they look awesome. I put the other set in the fog lights and they are amazingly bright and now all the lights match the color of the stock HID's. The only issue I have is that I now get periodic fog light out warnings for left and right. Is there anyway to reset the computer to where it doesn't detect them. They work perfectly fine. If anyone has a a remedy, I would appreciate. it!


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

turbozeke418 said:


> I installed http://www.ebay.com/itm/271028790304...84.m1439.l2649 in my 2008 535xi. One set went in the Halo's and they look awesome. I put the other set in the fog lights and they are amazingly bright and now all the lights match the color of the stock HID's. The only issue I have is that I now get periodic fog light out warnings for left and right. Is there anyway to reset the computer to where it doesn't detect them. They work perfectly fine. If anyone has a a remedy, I would appreciate. it!


You need to code out the bulb error check...Look for values of NSW in cold and warm checks, plus the CC-meldung for NSW.


----------



## turbozeke418 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep....That was all a foreign language to me lol. I guess I'll have to take it somewhere or just ignore it.


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

Learn NCSExpert: http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1800496


----------

